# Low Carb High Protein Diet



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Thinking of starting something along the lines of the above to shed a few pounds whilst I try and get fit at the gym.

Can anyone linked me to any decent examples of the above or give any guidance on what a good balanced version of the above might look like?

Cheers :wave:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Also interested in this


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Last time I commented on one of these threads - the flames were licking quickly so I'll keep it simple.

Don't do anything different for a week - instead, record everything you eat in terms of protein, carbs, fat and overall calories. This will tell you what you take in to maintain your current weight.

If you train - your macronutrient ratios will work well at 1g protein per lb bodyweight, carbs at 1.25g per lb and fat at 0.25g per lb. This doesn't mean cutting carbs per se (if you mean similar to atkins etc). Soooo....

200lb bloke = 200g protein, 250g carbs, 50g fats = 2250 cals per day. Work out your numbers like that and reduce carb intake so you're 500ish cals lower than what you need per day. Do this over time and you will lose weight.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

horico said:


> Last time I commented on one of these threads - the flames were licking quickly so I'll keep it simple.
> 
> Don't do anything different for a week - instead, record everything you eat in terms of protein, carbs, fat and overall calories. This will tell you what you take in to maintain your current weight.
> 
> ...


i will also be doing something similar to this, plus will be trying intermittent fasting at some point

also a tip try to get alot of your carbs from quality greens/vegetables and beans also helps with digestion


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Trifle said:


> i will also be doing something similar to this, plus will be trying intermittent fasting at some point
> 
> also a tip try to get alot of your carbs from quality greens/vegetables and beans also helps with digestion


Maybe you can perform an experiment...do a month eating normally at [random figure] 2000 calories then do intermittent fasting for a month (at the same calorie reduction - slightly less weight = slightly less calories required) and see which is better. I'll put a quid on there being negligible difference between the two eating regimens for weight loss...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-12-week-daily-trainer-intro.html

not saying u should bodybuild but click on 'Get Started' and look at the diet and supplement information. There is some really useful and realistic advice on weight loss.

removing fats and lowering carbs will only get u so far. I lost 1.5stone doing that now I have to build more muscle and eat more so my metabolism rises in order to lose more fat.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

horico said:


> Maybe you can perform an experiment...do a month eating normally at [random figure] 2000 calories then do intermittent fasting for a month (at the same calorie reduction - slightly less weight = slightly less calories required) and see which is better. I'll put a quid on there being negligible difference between the two eating regimens for weight loss...


i was going to do exactly that, but not just yet i have too many other things going on at this time and trying to get back into the diet and training is asking too much just now as i will fail prematurely

the reason the intermittent fasting is attractive to me is the zero to very low food intake in the fasting period (whey with water is encouraged after heavy training)

my opinion as i fast most days anyway is that you stay more alert without the food

this affected me badly on the usual meals every 3 hours and i don't like to eat when i am not even hungry its almost like you are forcing it down


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look on the Health and fitness zone on here mate, loads of info, or ask on there.

HTH


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

fasting cant be good for u. I wouldnt consider it. It also slows ur metabolism down which means u will burn less fats off during the day.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Trifle said:


> i was going to do exactly that, but not just yet i have too many other things going on at this time and trying to get back into the diet and training is asking too much just now as i will fail prematurely
> 
> the reason the intermittent fasting is attractive to me is the zero to very low food intake in the fasting period (whey with water is encouraged after heavy training)
> 
> ...


This is what I was loosely alluding to - if you find it better for you and your own life, then that's what is best. 2000 calories in one go, or split 10 ways is still 2000 calories. Even if you try other regimens, the difference is about zero when it comes down to it.

Hope you get back into it anyway! Best of luck.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Silly idea. Just maintain your carbs and fats as well as protien at a healthy level. i lost three stone doing that and working out three times a week. That included eating badly and drinking on a saturday. If you don't have enough carbs you will simply be tired and as soon as you stop it you will regain the weight.

Trifle, no offence mate, but if you want to do it properly, make the time.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

avit88 said:


> fasting cant be good for u. I wouldnt consider it. It also slows ur metabolism down which means u will burn less fats off during the day.


the idea and it is well proven (by many others of course - everyone is different) is that you use more fats as fuel during the day as fuel as you are not consuming food in the fasting period however long that is


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Silly idea. Just maintain your carbs and fats as well as protien at a healthy level. i lost three stone doing that and working out three times a week. That included eating badly and drinking on a saturday. If you don't have enough carbs you will simply be tired and as soon as you stop it you will regain the weight.
> 
> *Trifle, no offence mate, but if you want to do it properly, make the time.*


LOL another "make the time" lol...it does not cut it at the moment

its not always as clear cut as i have injuries that are in progress of repair/healing most importantly


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

horico said:


> This is what I was loosely alluding to - if you find it better for you and your own life, then that's what is best. 2000 calories in one go, or split 10 ways is still 2000 calories. Even if you try other regimens, the difference is about zero when it comes down to it.
> 
> Hope you get back into it anyway! Best of luck.


cheers man, of course regular cardio and eating well is so important no matter what if you are fasting or doing 6-7 meals a day :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Just buy a Henry-pro


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Trifle said:


> LOL another "make the time" lol...*it does not cut it at the moment*
> 
> its not always as clear cut as i have injuries that are in progress of repair/healing most importantly


then put simply mate u aint going to lose it. or if u do u will find u slap it all back on again very quickly. fast diets are never good for u.

do u honestly think u can fast all day for the rest of ur life???
because as soon as u stop fasting from what ur saying ul just put the weight back on.

eat small and often, but cut out the fats. u need carbs and proteins(lots)- this will increase ur metabolism and fat burning rate. ul then build up more lean muscle from the combo of extra protein and training. the extra muscle requires more energy so u will burn more calories naturally during the day.

yes u can fast but if ur exercising u will soon burn out because ur not refueling ur body during the day. and any fats u put in when u do eat, ur body is likely to store them due to the fact that it doesnt know when it will get its next meal because ur not eating regularly.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Trifle said:


> LOL another "make the time" lol...it does not cut it at the moment
> 
> its not always as clear cut as *i have injuries that are in progress of repair/healing most importantly*


again if u increased ur protein u will find u recover faster and injuries heal quicker...


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

avit88 said:


> then put simply mate u aint going to lose it. or if u do u will find u slap it all back on again very quickly. fast diets are never good for u.
> 
> *its not a fad diet. many people use it with varying success*
> 
> ...


*the fasting/eating windows are at specific times of the day, again none of that is cast in stone*



avit88 said:


> again if u increased ur protein u will find u recover faster and injuries heal quicker...


*
yes for muscles of course but not for connective tissue like cartilage/connective tissue tears *

anything else?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

hey mate u asked for help, im trying to give u it. im giving u good advice. not my problem it u take it or not. uve basically indirectly said no to every suggestion so just do what u like...


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

avit88 said:


> hey mate u asked for help, im trying to give u it. im giving u good advice. not my problem it u take it or not. uve basically indirectly said no to every suggestion so just do what u like...


mate cheers for the advice but i already know everything what you have told me in the previous posts! LOL.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great thread, I need to get in shape as well, does sugar pay a vital part, it's just I have a proper sweet tooth on me.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Great thread, I need to get in shape as well, does sugar pay a vital part, it's just I have a proper sweet tooth on me.


i just did a medium pizza, 2 apple turnovers and 2 eclairs

if thats not healthy eating i dont know what is...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Éclairs are my favourite, especially the Tesco version ones, Have you tried the new Thorntons Biscuits, they are additive :thumb:

That reminds me Krispy Creme on the way


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Great thread, I need to get in shape as well, does sugar pay a vital part, it's just I have a proper sweet tooth on me.


yes mate, cut them out, if u have something high in sugar ur blood sugar levels will spike and then drop quickly. then ur body will look for another fix.... its a never ending circle.

aim of weight loss is to burn the calories u have stored not add new ones!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

avit88 said:


> hey mate u asked for help, im trying to give u it. im giving u good advice. not my problem it u take it or not. uve basically indirectly said no to every suggestion so just do what u like...


I think the problem is, the advice you have given, in part, is incorrect although this is the problem with asking online - you'll get all sorts of answers and not know what's right.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Éclairs are my favourite, especially the Tesco version ones, Have you tried the new Thorntons Biscuits, they are additive :thumb:
> 
> That reminds me Krispy Creme on the way


mate its not good near me:

2 chinese's, 1 indian takeaway, 1 kfc, 2 kebab shops, 2 pizza places and subway and a chicken hut place

all 30 seconds walk away... LOL :wall:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

More Chicken, Green Veg, Tuna and Wholemeal carbs no more than twice a day. 

Reduce chocolate and sugar as much as possible, no carbonated drinks, drink more water, 1 pint every 2 hoursish. 

Have 2 cheat meals per week to keep yourself motivated until the next one. 

Exercise. 

Follow the basics and it will fall off.


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^^^ this
ive joined the gym this year with the aim to bulk up and loose the beer gut. 
ive cut down on the booze, and tea drinking. drink almost only water now take salads, fruit and a low fat yoghurt to work for lunch. the mrs has gone on a health kick too so were both very careful with our evening meals and keeping them balanced, we tend to have a treat night on a fri or sat. 
as a result its working for us both


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

There will always be people shooting down what you say, because no one likes to be told what they're doing is wrong. There's a good chance that a normal, balanced, healthy diet is all you need. If you then add in some exercise over and above what you currently do, you'll lose weight. Fasting is nonsense, because the body's reaction to it will be to store fat as it doesn't know when it will next be fed. Eat regularly, 3-5 times a day and just eat a balance of fruit/veg, carbs and protein - be it dairy, meat or whatever. Unless you're a high level athlete, it often makes no difference. Notice I said "often", not "always". Be sensible, don't start anything you know you won't be able to maintain. As you build muscle, your metabolism will speed up and then you'll burn more calories when you're just sitting around.


----------



## Trifle (Jun 17, 2012)

Grin said:


> There will always be people shooting down what you say, because no one likes to be told what they're doing is wrong. There's a good chance that a normal, balanced, healthy diet is all you need. If you then add in some exercise over and above what you currently do, you'll lose weight. Fasting is nonsense, because the body's reaction to it will be to store fat as it doesn't know when it will next be fed. Eat regularly, 3-5 times a day and just eat a balance of fruit/veg, carbs and protein - be it dairy, meat or whatever. Unless you're a high level athlete, it often makes no difference. Notice I said "often", not "always". Be sensible, don't start anything you know you won't be able to maintain. As you build muscle, your metabolism will speed up and then you'll burn more calories when you're just sitting around.


avit88 said this all already LOL


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Just reiterating the point. Sounds like you've got all the answers anyway mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

For anyone interested, leangains.com and rippedbody.jp are good resources. Edit to add that the japanese (.jp) site will give you the content of leangains in condensed form - go there first for the pertinent info.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone saying to cut fat and keep carbs and protein high is old school and whats suggested by people making money from the cattle feed they sell us.

People say you need carbs for energy but this is not true, your body will adapt and use fat and protein as energy. Carbs are actually the one aspect of nutrition that your body doesnt need to survive.

Check out this thread it has been discussed at length and will probably have the answers your looking for. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270231


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the only caveat being that the more active you are the more carbs you need as the body is unable to synthesise enough glucose from fat. It's still not a massive amount though unless you are a habitual marathon runner.

Interesting article by Lyle McDonald - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nutrition/how-many-carbohydrates-do-you-need.html


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that carbs are useful if your a long distance competitor but they are not essential for the average joe. There are always exceptions to the rule but I'm just talking about the average joe. Another example would be competitive Bodybuilders, they sometimes take in 500+ grams of protein a day, maybe needed by them but not required by the average joe who sits in front of a computer 8 hours a day.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm currently following the ketogenic diet at the moment, which is high fat instead of high protein as for the diet you get roughly 65% of your daily calories through fat sources rather than carbs, around 30% protein and 5% carbs. you just need to replace high sugar drinks for water and your rices and noodles for veggies.
http://www.dietdoctor.com/lchf


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

there is a diet I have used with good effect recently but its one of those tabboo diets since you pretty much drop out all carbs for 2 weeks. 

breakfast 
10 egg whites, 1/2 an onion, 1 chili and a handful of fresh spinach

10am(2-3hours later)
1 tin of tuna

dinner,
1 chicken breast, brocoli and cauliflower( or a good handful of fresh salad)

afternoon snack(2-3 hours again)
tin of tuna

evening meal
chicken breast, brocoli and cauliflower or salad again.

30mins before bed
Casein protein or 100g cottage cheese.

I allowed myself a cheat meal with carbs, say a pizza or a couple of fajitas on a weekend(as longs as its before 7pm)

as for cardio I did 30-45mins before breakfast and 30-45mins after a weight session. 
for weight loss it takes a lot of will power but i personally dropped 4-6lbs a week.
if you dont want to drop weight that quickly you can throw in 50g of brown rice with your dinnertime meal


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Trifle said:


> mate cheers for the advice but i already know everything what you have told me in the previous posts! LOL.


Think what Avit88 is trying to get at is that it's so much better you and your body if find a safe regime that you can stick to long term else once you are off whatever short term regime you are on you will stop seeing results. :thumb:


----------

